

Denying human contribution to global warming is like denying the laws of physics - redgirlsays
http://redgirlsays.com/blog/2010/11/denying-human-contribution-to-global-warming-is-like-denying-the-laws-of-physics/

======
stoney
I think this article misses the point a bit (for the record - I do believe
that humans are contributing to global warming).

The article basically relies on listing a load of bad sounding things as
evidence of our effect. Yes, we have hellish smoke stacks. But the fact that
they are ugly and offensive to environmentalists doesn't mean they are
contributing to climate change. Yes, X billion tonnes of CO2 sounds bad - it's
a big number! Yes, it's fairly incontrovertible that those X billions tonnes
of CO2 will cause the planet to warm up. What is debatable is _how much_
warming they will cause. Is it even an observable effect compared to the
natural cycle?

Maybe this is the kind of article needed to persuade the non-technical
skeptics, but as a technical non-skeptic, I didn't find it very convincing.

